# Ladies, what are some good sex moves?



## jgn2112fletch (Feb 5, 2010)

We've all heard or read the saying, or a variation of it: it's not the size that matters, but what you do with it.
Not that my wife and I are even having sex, but if this whole mess gets fixed, I'd like to be able to give her a little more pleasure. To that end, I love performing cunnilingus, but as with all things sexual, she couldn't care less right now (I think receiving oral makes her to self-conscious to enjoy it). But other than oral, what are some good moves that men have given you during intercourse that made you really go, "wow! That was awesome!"
The Jerry Seinfeld move with the swirl at the end (and not the George Costanza 'knuckle' move) does not count.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/10837-do-your-wife.html#post122344


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an easy answer that i absolutely LOVE. Kissing her on the neck, right below the ear, and above the breast. That is such a turn on for me because its like he cant keep his lips off me, but its still playful and innocent. I think kissing is general is a easy turn on because it seem like the longer a couple is together, the less frequently they take the time to just kiss like back in the day i guess... Ok im rambling now, but if you want a nice and easy turn on then start wit hthe flirty kissing


----------

